# A great product



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I have been using PAM vegetable oil but it's a bit messy if you are not careful.
Does your pack have an address Karson?

Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Their address is:

Product #1008
From: PAR Enterprises 4333 East Sam Houston Parkway
North, Houston, Texas 77015, 888-222-2225


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Karson,
I take it that this does not affect the wood come finishing time ??


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks Karson.


----------



## Emeralds (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been using Boeshield T-9 which seems to work well but the cans are small and I go through it realatively quickly. (probably using it too much). I'll check this stuff out to see how it compares. Always looking for something that works better.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Looks like a great product.

God Bless
tom


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thanks for the info. I use DriCote (got it from LeeValley.com) myself with good results. I put it on all my blades.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post, Karson. I will have to look into this.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Emeralds: This is not for the tools to keep them from rusting like T9 is. I spray this on the blades for easy in cutting.

It does not stain the wood or impact any finishing.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Bob #2* - PAM contains Silicone… and is actually not recommended for such porposes as the silicone can get on the wood, and cause finishing issues.

actually, we went to William Sonoma a while back, and they had their demo. they we re introducing a new non-stick pancake maker. they specifically said not to use PAM on it, nor anything that contains silicone as it wears off and eats up the non-stick layer.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Correction - regarding PAM:

I checked , and PAM does NOT contain silicone. but it still is not suitable for non-stick surfaces as it builds up a layer that cannot be taken off. there are also reports of it gunking up on other applications. I personally would stay away from that - but if you are getting good results from it- go for it.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I generally don't have a problem with my blade on my 18" bandsaw.
What does gunk it up is sawing any type of conifers (pines etc)
as the pitch wants to coat my blade making a mess on the tires as well.
I use a bit of Pam then and clean up after with WD-40 on a piece of 3m abrasive pad.
I dont remember what the guys running mills were using. I never thought to ask.

Bob


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

cool, I guess if you clean it up with WD40 afterwards, it wouldn't gunk up, and should work well.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Karson, The product sounds really good but the price… Does it last a while?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I like the Teflon based non-silicone sprays.

Also a real nice on is Dyna-Glide. You can find it at: http://legacywoodworking.com/products.cfm?product=12
It's good for all kinds of things.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Karson.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Karson, I have some of that too that I got from The Woodworkers Choice at the woodworking shows. But since they no longer exist I do not know where to get it either.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Barry: I've never used Dri-Cote. I had a little mini can and I don't know what ever became of it. So I can't compare the products.

I guess I got it at The Woodworkers Choice like cabinetmaker said. I bought a can of it and T-9 at the same time.

I don't have the rusting problem in this shop that I had at the other one so the T-9 can sits and waits.


----------

